# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس به صورت غیر حضوری و پاره وقت

## tohid_rasa

سیستم های فروش هوشمند برنامه نویس استخدام می کند.

شرایط و نیازها:

- برنامه نویس PHP مسلط به My SQL و ترجیحا جاوا

- همکاری به صورت غیر حضوری و پاره وقت (4 ساعت در روز) خواهد بود


دوستان عزیز می توانند برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر و هماهنگی با شماره های :

09352864058
و
09381562802

تماس حاصل نمایند.

آدرس وب سایت سیستم های فروش هوشمند:    http://systemforoosh.com



با سپاس فراوان
تیم مدیریت سیستم های فروش هوشمند

----------

